# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Таттва-вада и критика гаудия-вайшнавизма 2

## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Да, ваш вопрос передан в конференцию НС. Оказывается по этому случаю уже была создана группа примерно полгода назад. Мне обещали сообщить результат их работы. Давайте немного подождем.


Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, есть ли уже какие-то достижения?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, ответ готов. Сейчас идет редактирование очень обстоятельного документа и скоро он появится в сети.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

"А есть ли какие-то конкретные примеры ложных заявлений духовных учителей и книг? Мне просто действительно интересно самому понять, что именно вас смутило". 
Это ваш вопрос http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post166733

Конкретный пример по вашему вопросу - ложная парампара.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Конкретный пример по вашему вопросу - ложная парампара.


Вы о чем? Вопрос был не к вам вообще-то....

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Вы о чем? Вопрос был не к вам вообще-то....


Я о ложной принадлежности Чайтанья-парампары к преемственности Мадхвы. Вспомнили? Где обещанный обстоятельный документ с ответом на эту констатацию?

"Вопрос не к вам" - ожидаемо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я разработкой ответа не занимался. Просто передал просьбу по адресу. Был большой ответ нескольо лет назад. Если что-то еще не понятно, уточните конктретно "что" и я снова сработаю курьером.




> "Вопрос не к вам" - ожидаемо.


Язвите где-нибудь в другом месте, пожалуйста. Шел диалог с Кузнецовым И.Б. в ветке, созданной им. У него были какие-то сомнения. Я попросил уточнить, в чем именно сомнения. К вам этот диалог никакого отношения не имел. Поэтому не нужно отвечать за другого человека. Если у вас есть вопрос, задайте его в новой теме.

----------

